# Union Cup of Excellence



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Just received an email flier for Union's new Bella Vista No.1 Cup of Excellence.

Over £20 for 125g!

Worth it?

View attachment 15068


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had a geisha from Origin £15 for 125 g

Wouldnt buy it every day , very nice coffee and glad i tried it


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Fair enough for a one off I guess. Just wondering how of this price is down to the quality of the bean and how much is due to the buyer getting carried away at the auction


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Fair enough for a one off I guess. Just wondering how of this price is down to the quality of the bean and how much is due to the buyer getting carried away at the auction


There isn't really an answer to that is there? Buy some, taste it , let us know









Price will be driven by " the cup of execellence tag " , and the resulting price at auction . Whether it's " worth it " or not is an entirely subjective and personal thing ....


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Like someone, I can't remember who, pointed out we spend hundreds or even thousands on kit and we then worry about £10 on the price of the ingredients, which really are the most important thing.

Having said that, if I bought this and my partner found out, she would have my guts for garters. She still gives me a bit of a sideways look when I buy Yeo Valley organic milk and that is only £0.80 difference.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ridland said:


> She still gives me a bit of a sideways look when I buy Yeo Valley organic milk and that is only £0.80 difference.


Off topic, but is this for ethical reasons or do you feel it tastes better?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ridland said:


> Like someone, I can't remember who, pointed out we spend hundreds or even thousands on kit and we then worry about £10 on the price of the ingredients, which really are the most important thing.


We've all said it at some point or another and frequently link it to the ethical issue of trying to ensure that the farmer isn't being ripped off by the food chain above her or him.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder how much/little the farm get?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah but remember when hasbean had a cup of excellence offering for us? It was fraction of this price

Btw come one hasbean where the offers gone?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CamV6 said:


> Yeah but remember when hasbean had a cup of excellence offering for us? It was fraction of this price
> 
> Btw come one hasbean where the offers gone?


They are not all priced the same & depends on how much there is of it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

its a 91pt coffee and they paid : --

Lot #	Winning Farm	Lot Size	High Bid	Total Value	High Bidder(s)

1	Bella Vista	49	$45.70/lb	$117,449.00	BANEXPORT S.A, Cafe 18, Cafe Palo Alto (Colombia) // Wataru & Co., Takamura Coffee Roasters (Japan) // Cafe Imports, George Howell Coffee, ZOKA Coffee (USA) // Cafe Libre, Hankook Coffee, 180 Roasters (S Korea) // HARU Cafe (Taiwan) // Union Hand Roasted Coffee (UK) // Single Origin Roasters (Australia)


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> They are not all priced the same & depends on how much there is of it


And thus the canny buying skills and discernment of the roaster who knows their audience and how to please them


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

risky said:


> Off topic, but is this for ethical reasons or do you feel it tastes better?


I'm told that Yeo Valley pay their farmers a fair price.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> its a 91pt coffee and they paid : --
> 
> Lot # Winning Farm Lot Size High Bid Total Value High Bidder(s)
> 
> 1 Bella Vista 49 $45.70/lb $117,449.00


Does that mean there's 2500lbs of it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

$46/lb is about $112/kg? £75/kg - presume that's pre import. Hmm. Retailing at £160 - I'm surprised it's so much to buy actually compared to retail cost. Would have guessed 3-5x would be necessary to make it worthwhile post import/shipping, roasting, premises, wages, etc etc.

(But I know zilch about all this!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A local roaster told me one Ethiopian they had on was quite expensive and that was $9 a kilo i think. Read on here that will be the price the roaster pays to get it on the boat at/near origin and then the roaster has to cover all the other costs?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> $46/lb is about $112/kg? £75/kg - presume that's pre import. Hmm. Retailing at £160 - I'm surprised it's so much to buy actually compared to retail cost. Would have guessed 3-5x would be necessary to make it worthwhile post import/shipping, roasting, premises, wages, etc etc.
> 
> (But I know zilch about all this!)


The margins are not as big as you'd imagine.

You roast 60kg green you're lucky to get 50kg in bags


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yowsers. Yeah I'm really surprised.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Does that mean there's 2500lbs of it?


49 bags - Columbia is often 35kg per bag.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I might give it a shot just for the hell of it.

Now that I have the Brazen Plus (big thanks to Gary and his well timed discount) I am more confident about getting some good coffee from 125g, which should cover two brews.

I would be a bit worried about trying this as espresso and blowing it all dialling the grinder in!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

So um...

I've ordered a Brazen and I have some of this arriving on Monday or Tuesday.

Have Union managed to do a coffee justice?

Will I manage to do it justice?

Fingers crossed.


----------

